# Type likely to cheat /least likely



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I am not going to do typism and guess a type off stereotypes. 

I am totally just thinking of the people I know in RL and what their guessed type would be. 

The biggest cheaters I know are ISFJ at top of list, next ISFP, with ENFP being right up there. 

Least likely of those I know ENFJ

Everyone pegs ESTPs for cheater quite alot (which is fine I do not take offence). But eh nah not a cheater. The only thing I have ever done was like things that were egged on or encouraged as far as fooling around with other women and exes not caring. But then later using it over my head like I cheated (cant have it both ways, cant encourage it and give a hall pass and then come back later and scream cheater -WTF-). Seriously I am of the do WTF I want breed. Which you know honestly the shit I have done and get flack for openly as far as generlaized sexually being a woman and all, is nothing compared to some of the shit I have seen some girlfriends do when they are on a girls night or their s/o is away or whatever and they think no one is looking. And these are the girls so many think are innocent (funny how that works). I dont need to cheat I just leave or say leave if I am not interested. I am sexual rebounder yes (not relationship but sex yeah), but ya know I see less shame in that then relationship rebounding or secret affairs, or drunken bjs in alley ways while husbands are out of town. Geez. At least I own my shit. It amazes me how the biggest cheater I know can go and act like they never did a thing the night before. (I could not do that, like I would give myself away or be racked with guilt). How the hell do they coyly act like they did not just suck off a stranger and go kiss their s/o (bleck gross). 

But yeah of all the people I know my ISFJ friend (who I distance myself from) is the biggest cheater and hypocrite. I am in no way implying all ISFJs do this tho.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

carpe omnia said:


> ESTPs sleep around a lot when not in a relationship but when they're committed to someone they go all out for their partner. @Catwalk is hilariously awesome.


Yeah this thats how I am. If I am not in a committed relationship I kinda roll with whatever I feel like doing. But if committed I am extremely extremely loyal. Its just very very rare I even feel an interest in desiring someone for commitment.

Yeah she is awesome.


----------



## Kalix (Nov 9, 2015)

I don't feel good about it, but I'll admit I've cheated before. That ties me at second with an ISTP I know, the two of us only beat (like it's a competition or something) by an ISFJ that use to date my bestie. 

I came out and told my partner, kept the other girl out of it. Didn't sleep with either of them again, after everything, I'm fine with that last part

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

avidity said:


> INFJs and INTJs, the most consistency-needing and distrustful of all the types? We seem to have the highest standards for loyalty and yet...


I very much need consistency (which probably isn't fair considering how inconsistent I can be...lol...but maybe that's why) but I get pretty... creative? ...when it comes to what form it takes. Ni will consider pretty much anything with enough momentum "proof" wise I think. (And since proof can also be just about anything depending on your perspective (are you deluded or observant?) ...proof needs consistent momentum for you to believe in it).

One of the only people able to help me through some of these intense "what if?" bouts for a while was a Ne-dom girl friend. That created a certain bond of loyalty, regardless of what the future holds. She attended a Tao ceremony with me too and signed off as my witness when they opened my third eye. I think Ni appreciates things like contracts (yes, that thing happened in the world that isn't just your mind and now there's something to show other people too ...lol), so again ...there's loyalty due to that alone. Whether it was a flippant decision on her part (definitely could have been ) or not. Lol. (But who is really signing as a witness for people in third eye opening ceremonies in the US and, like, knows just the temple? Lol. It's such a weird thing to do, and I love her for that too).

If there's support, documentation of a commitment, a special (weird ) connection and feels is cheating really such a big deal? Idk.


----------

